# When did you go on mat leave when you were expecting twins?



## BecksBabyB

Hi ladies,

I'm 11weeks pregnant with twins and I'm just trying to get some ideas for planning, although I think planning may go out of the window when it comes to twins! 

When did you plan to go on maternity leave and when did you actually go on maternity leave? 

I worked until 38 weeks with my first child and ideally I want to try and work as long as I am fit to. My maternity policy isn't great But my boss is great about letting me work from home and adjusting my workload etc.

Any other advice on twins is also appreciated!! 

Bx


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## BecksBabyB

Thank you so much for your response, to be honest it was exactly what I needed to hear.

Congratulations on your twins! Hope you are all doing well. It was a huge shock for me, one I'm just about coming around to (after knowing for 3 weeks). I'm just trying to understand how my pregnancy and birth will be different to my first! 

Bx


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------



## Stinas

I worked a lot during my pregnancy, very long crazy hours on my feet. Usually did 14-16hr days, 6...sometimes 7 days a week until I was around 25 weeks...which is when I went down to about 5 days a week. I worked like that until four days before my scheduled c-section at 38 weeks. 
Honestly, everyone is different...IMO, you just have to go with the flow. 
Good luck and congratulations!


----------



## sarah0108

28 weeks due to preterm labour scare


----------



## Sapphire86

I planned on working until 36 weeks (Thanksgiving break for me!) but stopped at 34 weeks due to too many contractions when on my feet teaching. The babies were born a week later at 35+1. For reference, I worked the day I delivered my singleton. 35 weeks was a victory for me. I am petite and my doctors never expected me to make it past 36 weeks anyways &#9786;&#65039;

Best of luck! Twins is a wild ride compared to a singleton.


----------



## BecksBabyB

Thank you ladies, 
I'm a planner and I hate not being able to plan this lol.
I'm just going to have to take every day as it comes.

Bx


----------



## Twinmum87

I planned on 36 weeks, then found out it was twins and aimed for 32-34 weeks. However I had a job on my feet all day, heavy lifting, lots of stairs. I had problems in my legs from 11 weeks, ended up taking a week off sick as I could barely walk at 22 weeks. At 23+6 weeks I started getting complications with babies and contractions rather than just stuff making me very ill so was put on modified bed rest and had to stop working then. My singleton pregnancy wasn't exactly better either, problems with my legs, back and hips were considerably worse and I was in absolute agony, struggling to walk and on and off crutches from 10 weeks. Just have to see how your individual pregnancy goes.


----------



## lanet

27 weeks. I'm a hairstylist and on my feet all day


----------



## Aplus2

My OB has told me to finish up around 28/30 weeks as I'm on my feet majority of the day. I put my leave in yesterday to start at 30 weeks and will just see how I go. I have a 3 year old so will be nice to spend time with him before the twins come. 
With my first, I worked until 34 weeks but could have worked another month or so as I had a perfect pregnancy and he didn't come until 40.1w. This time I want to be cautious and cook this bubbas as long as possible. C section scheduled for 37 weeks unless everything is looking good and they can go longer, she will leave them in.


----------



## mrs n

Im 22 weeks now and as my history with my son isnt grest (preterm labour,measuring small) and been advised to stoop at 29 weeks x


----------

